# Futteral für Fliegenrute



## porscher (18. April 2007)

Wer kann mir helfen???

Versuche mein glück nun hier!benötige ein futteral für meine 4-teilige fliegenrute.habe mit dem fliegenfischen angefangen.:l suche ein futteral unter 1 meter länge.wo kann ich eins finden? wäre für nen tipp sehr dankbar!!!


----------



## fly-martin (18. April 2007)

*AW: Futteral für Fliegenrute*

Hi

Ich würd mal sagen : selbernähen!

Ist nicht schwer und Du kannst es Dir so zusammenstellen, wie Du es brauchst


----------



## uziegler (19. April 2007)

*AW: Futteral für Fliegenrute*

Hm, also wenn Du die Rute mit Rolle im Futeral verstauen willst, ist selber nähen die beste Lösung.
Ohne Rolle würde ich aber ein Schutzrohr vorziehen! Sind auch (meist) nicht teurer.


----------



## porscher (19. April 2007)

*AW: Futteral für Fliegenrute*

Danke für die tipps!aber nähen will ich echt nicht.hab am forellensee bei einem kollegen genau das gesehn was ich suche.er sagte mir,das er es als set komplett gekauft hat.aber es muss die doch auch einzeln zu kaufen geben.


----------



## polli (19. April 2007)

*AW: Futteral für Fliegenrute*

Futterale und Rohre sind halt meißt dabei.
Bei Dürkopp gibts für wenig Geld Rutenrohre...


----------



## AGV Furrer (19. April 2007)

*AW: Futteral für Fliegenrute*

Hallo Porscher,
was genau suchst du denn? Ein Stofffutteral (wie es bei allen Ruten mitgeliefert wird)? 
Dann wirst du um selbstnähen nicht umhin kommen, denn die gibt es nicht einzeln.

Wenn du ein Rohr suchst, die gibt es fast überall zu kaufen, bzw. besteht die Möglichkeit sich auch selbst eines anzufertigen.


----------



## gofishing (19. April 2007)

*AW: Futteral für Fliegenrute*



AGV Furrer schrieb:


> Dann wirst du um selbstnähen nicht umhin kommen, denn die gibt es nicht einzeln.



Doch von Sage.|wavey: 


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## porscher (21. April 2007)

*AW: Futteral für Fliegenrute*

ich suche halt sowas in dieser art.leider gibts die nur in größen ab 1,3meter.ich suche aber ein kompaktes ding unter einem meter.





wie gesagt es gibt die deutlich kürzer.


----------



## Uwe_H (21. April 2007)

*AW: Futteral für Fliegenrute*

http://www.orvis.com/store/product_...8&group_id=12295&cat_id=12296&subcat_id=12297

Die gibts auch für 4-teilige Ruten bis 9'6" ....und die kannst du bestimmt über jeden Orvis-Fachhändler in D beziehen.

Andere Hersteller haben aber auch solche Rohre im Programm, schau mal nach bei Sage etc...


----------



## porscher (21. April 2007)

*AW: Futteral für Fliegenrute*






sowas ist schon nicht schlecht.aber zu lang!


----------



## porscher (21. April 2007)

*AW: Futteral für Fliegenrute*

so den trött nach oben!


----------



## Friedemann (21. April 2007)

*AW: Futteral für Fliegenrute*

Hallo,
die kurzen Rutnrohre gibt es
auch bei Exoi.
Gruß aus Hessen
Friedemann


----------



## Uwe_H (21. April 2007)

*AW: Futteral für Fliegenrute*



porscher schrieb:


> sowas ist schon nicht schlecht.aber zu lang!



Die sind nicht zu lang, wenn die schreiben für 4-teilige Rute bis 9'6" dann passt da eine Rute bis zu dieser Länge viergeteilt rein...also ist das Rohr dann so rund 80cm lang, schätzungsweise.


----------



## Pike`nFly (22. April 2007)

*AW: Futteral für Fliegenrute*

Hallo

Bei Ebay gibt´s auch noch Rutenrohre oder Rutenköcher für gunstig Geld, da kaum jemand drauf bietet!

Einfach mal unter Rutentransportrohr oder Rutenfutteral schauen!

Mfg Tobias


----------



## Grundangler (22. April 2007)

*AW: Futteral für Fliegenrute*

Notlösung: KG-Rohr ausm Baumarkt


----------



## Lachsy (22. April 2007)

*AW: Futteral für Fliegenrute*

gehe mal im billardladen, die haben Futterale für queue, die kosten vieleicht 10 €, passt ne 4 teilige rute super rein.

habe ich selbst so ein teil


----------



## porscher (23. April 2007)

*AW: Futteral für Fliegenrute*

nee die baumarktlösung möchte ich nicht.aber danke für den tipp.suche weiter... wird sich bestimmt was finden


----------



## porscher (24. April 2007)

*AW: Futteral für Fliegenrute*





so leute bin fündig geworden.das bild ist leider etwas klein.wer auch schauen möchte: http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...ale&xploidID=d7d08285a0d94b634a145d5a2ca6f480

Danke für alle,die geholfen haben!


----------

